# brazo robotico con microcontrolador



## flechas (Mar 31, 2012)

buennas amigos tengo que construir un brazo robotico con pic motores paso a paso y que se pueda controlar con pulsadores por el momento pero no se como empezar les agradezco su ayuda


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 31, 2012)

En youtube hay buenos ejemplos de como podrías armar uno, este es uno que me gusta:






A partir de alli ya tendrias una idea de cuantos motores podrias usar, etc...


----------

